
How Typing May Shape the Meaning of Words  - rkda
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2012/03/qwerty-effect-language/
======
deanjones
It might be a load of Qwaszx:

<http://languagelog.ldc.upenn.edu/nll/?p=3829>

------
tux1968
I'm skeptical. Why is the supposed effect not reversed in left-handed people
for instance?

